# Pineapple



## boozinsusan (Dec 3, 2011)

I got a great deal on pineapple a while ago. I don't think I have enough to make a large batch of wine, but have a Reisling kit that I thought of adding it to. If so, would I use it right away and use it in the ferment, or would it be best to make the wine and add it as a F-pac before bottling?
The other choices to add it to is: rhubarb, strawberry, elderberry, and apple.
Any thoughts?


----------



## andy123 (Dec 3, 2011)

I fermented a strawberry and wasnt satisfied with the thin finished wine so after stabilizing I added a strawberry puree and more pectic evzyme and the end wine was awesome.You will get a lot more bang from the F pack IMO.


----------



## fivebk (Dec 3, 2011)

If you were going to just use the pineapple by itself pear goes really well with pineapple. I made a pear/pineapple melomel and it turned out to be very good. I would add the pineapple late in fermentation or as an F-pack.

BOB


----------

